# Found a "new" feature after 18 months of ownership



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I found a "new" feature of the stereo system after having owned my GTO for a year and a half. I've occasionally had the stereo come on when its been turned off. I figured out last night that, if the stereo is off, it will turn on if you hit the mode button on the steering wheel. Guess I should have known that from the beginning.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Xman said:


> I found a "new" feature of the stereo system after having owned my GTO for a year and a half. I've occasionally had the stereo come on when its been turned off. I figured out last night that, if the stereo is off, it will turn on if you hit the mode button on the steering wheel. Guess I should have known that from the beginning.


That's okay...do you know that your amp can be increased from the factory setting? The factory only has it set at 50% of it's true power....turn that joker up and it will improve the sound of your system!


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

I didn't know that either. Thanks.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

Probably another obvious one, but it took me a month to figure out that, when in CD mode, if you hold down one of the << or >> keys on the wheel for about 2 seconds, you will switch CD's. I guess I should RTFM! 

Gary


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

Does this also go for the 04, we've only had the GTO for 2 months tomorrow(in fact).

Hmmmmm, might have to take her out for an anniversary celebration!!arty: 

But seriously does this go for the 04 amp as well.

Monica


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

gto_lady04 said:


> Does this also go for the 04, we've only had the GTO for 2 months tomorrow(in fact).
> 
> Hmmmmm, might have to take her out for an anniversary celebration!!arty:
> 
> ...


I think it does....


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> I think it does....


Yes it does. I didn't think it made a huge difference though I didn't crank mine. Mainly I just had to turn the bass down in as it was too low end heavy for my tastes.

Xman - I hit the mode button with my long monkey fingers a long time ago, but the first couple of times I was like "what the heck!!...." to why the stereo suddenly turned on for no reason!


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

In addition to turning the amp gain up, I found the sound was best when the "EQ" feature was turned off, and the sound modified with the standard bass and treble.

Regards,

Gary


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

teamgs said:


> In addition to turning the amp gain up, I found the sound was best when the "EQ" feature was turned off, and the sound modified with the standard bass and treble.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gary


Thanks for the tip! I did not know that!!!!:cool


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I also found that there are 4 presets for the over speed sensor "chime" mine are set to 30, 50, 60, 130:cool pretty handy when your in and out of so many cotton pickin' speed zones. Press mode till the O/Speed shows up and quickly press MODE again and then use the SET & UP, DOWN keys. Also it's cool when ya press MODE & SET at the same time and turn the ignition to the on position LOTS of useful information here.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

teamgs said:


> when in CD mode, if you hold down one of the << or >> keys on the wheel for about 2 seconds, you will switch CD's. I guess I should RTFM!
> 
> Gary


I read the manual but did not see any of this. Will try the CD switch tomorrow.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

GTO_400 said:


> I also found that there are 4 presets for the over speed sensor "chime" mine are set to 30, 50, 60, 130:cool pretty handy when your in and out of so many cotton pickin' speed zones. Press mode till the O/Speed shows up and quickly press MODE again and then use the SET & UP, DOWN keys. Also it's cool when ya press MODE & SET at the same time and turn the ignition to the on position LOTS of useful information here.


Hey Kevin if ya wanna keep me on your good side tell me what ya get when ya press the Mode & Set at the same time, and no wise cracks either!!!!!!!!!:rofl: 

Monica


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

:lol: 
He's not trying to play a joke on you. You get a bunch of information from the car's computers. Coolant temp, serial number, operating system version, trouble codes and a bunch of other stuff. If you haven't tried it, you should.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> :lol:
> He's not trying to play a joke on you. You get a bunch of information from the car's computers. Coolant temp, serial number, operating system version, trouble codes and a bunch of other stuff. If you haven't tried it, you should.


:agree Your car will tell you everything you need to know about her!


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> :lol:
> He's not trying to play a joke on you. You get a bunch of information from the car's computers. Coolant temp, serial number, operating system version, trouble codes and a bunch of other stuff. If you haven't tried it, you should.


I didn't think he was playing a joke on me. The comments were due to another thread we were on. Just havin' a little fun! :lol:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showpost.php?p=64089&postcount=19


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok, just wanted to make sure. 
Have a nice thursday.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Interesting. I'm sure a lot of people didn't know about the mode button feature. I never turn my stereo off, in any of my cars. I may turn it down, but not off.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

gto_lady04 said:


> Hey Kevin if ya wanna keep me on your good side tell me what ya get when ya press the Mode & Set at the same time, and no wise cracks either!!!!!!!!!:rofl:
> 
> Monica


Hey Monica Just make sure ya *do not* press Mode & the throttle to the floor & open the glove box & press the trunk release button and turn the radio on and back off all at the same time or your GTO will turn into a Honda Cvic :lol:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> Hey Monica Just make sure ya *do not* press Mode & the throttle to the floor & open the glove box & press the trunk release button and turn the radio on and back off all at the same time or your GTO will turn into a Honda Cvic :lol:


Oh wow, how odd...when I pushed mode, hit the brake, pushed the door lock button, trunk release, changed the radio to 88.8, and farted, my GTO turned into a Z06!
Honda Civic... :willy: 
That's like Marrying Alessandra Ambrosio, having a fun-filled night and waking up next to yout mother.


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

GTO_400 said:


> Hey Monica Just make sure ya *do not* press Mode & the throttle to the floor & open the glove box & press the trunk release button and turn the radio on and back off all at the same time or your GTO will turn into a Honda Cvic :lol:


uuuuh ohhhhh! 

OMG! Too Late, PLeeeeeeease help change it back.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I just finished a big 'ole bowl of chili and I'm heading out to try baron_iv's procedure now. 

...

...

...

HEY.....that didn't work. Now All I got is a smelly goat and a stain on the black leather. Baron, can you recommend a good leather cleaner?


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Oh wow, how odd...when I pushed mode, hit the brake, pushed the door lock button, trunk release, changed the radio to 88.8, and farted, my GTO turned into a Z06!
> Honda Civic... :willy:
> That's like Marrying Alessandra Ambrosio, having a fun-filled night and waking up next to yout mother.


*#&%^* I tried the same thing and added a burp and it turned into a friggin' Daewoo hatchback


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

oops! Leather cleaner isn't my specialty. hehe


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GTO_400 said:


> *#&%^* I tried the same thing and added a burp and it turned into a friggin' Daewoo hatchback


That's better than the 70's Ford Pinto that mine turned into!!!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

After turning the gain up on your amp you can also goto the menu and turn the automatic distortion control off and it should thump a little harder, then tweak it with the EQ


----------



## 2005Goat (Mar 21, 2005)

Also something that alot of guys don't know is that the rubber inlay in the armrest is the cover to the cup holders.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> :lol:
> He's not trying to play a joke on you. You get a bunch of information from the car's computers. Coolant temp, serial number, operating system version, trouble codes and a bunch of other stuff. If you haven't tried it, you should.


>>> OK, am I mr gullable? I have tried every combination of pressing the mode and set button at the same time (with engine running, with switch on, etc) and do not see anything regarding car computer information. If I took this hook, line & sinker, let me know. If this is a "real" feature can you provide detailed instructions on how to get into this display mode. Thanks.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

ok, here's the way I do it:
I use my left hand to hold down Menu and Set, and then use my right had turn the key on and start the engine, then I let go of the buttons a moment after the engine starts and the menu is there. I'm not sure why yours isn't accessing it, but you may want to try that exact procedure. Good Luck.


----------



## teamgs (Dec 29, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> ok, here's the way I do it:
> I use my left hand to hold down Menu and Set, and then use my right had turn the key on and start the engine, then I let go of the buttons a moment after the engine starts and the menu is there. I'm not sure why yours isn't accessing it, but you may want to try that exact procedure. Good Luck.


Should we warn everyone about the last "Option" that appears when in this menu? :willy: 

Gary


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Baron_iv, I got into the information mode, thank you. Gary, thanks for the warning. Even with me expecting something odd, I still kind of wigged out! LOL. That was cool! You learn something new every day! No current error codes for this goat!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

You're very welcome. Glad the technique worked for ya.
Now you just need to figure out the Z06 code...


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> That's okay...do you know that your amp can be increased from the factory setting? The factory only has it set at 50% of it's true power....turn that joker up and it will improve the sound of your system!



How do you do that?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

GTOfreak said:


> How do you do that?


Go into your trunk and pull back the carpet on the driver's side, you should see your amp there...


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

......and turn the DDL off!


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> ......and turn the DDL off!


Thanks...I hit the send button too soon and didn't realize it!!!!


----------



## GTOfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

:confused DDL? All I found was what looked like the amp on the driver side of the trunk. I fished around with my fingers, as it wasnt very accessible, and felt a little knob, that i turned clockwise all the way. Is that the gain switch? I can't say I noticed any difference in stereo performance.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

GTOfreak said:


> :confused DDL? All I found was what looked like the amp on the driver side of the trunk. I fished around with my fingers, as it wasnt very accessible, and felt a little knob, that i turned clockwise all the way. Is that the gain switch? I can't say I noticed any difference in stereo performance.


Yeah, that's the one. I noticed a little more bass from mine.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

For infinite ammo press mode, next, mute, FM, track 4, eject, then hazard lights.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> For infinite ammo press mode, next, mute, FM, track 4, eject, then hazard lights.


:agree Be careful when you do this though otherwise you'll blow up!!!!:lol: :willy:


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

GTO_400 said:


> I also found that there are 4 presets for the over speed sensor "chime" mine are set to 30, 50, 60, 130:cool pretty handy when your in and out of so many cotton pickin' speed zones. Press mode till the O/Speed shows up and quickly press MODE again and then use the SET & UP, DOWN keys. Also it's cool when ya press MODE & SET at the same time and turn the ignition to the on position LOTS of useful information here.



I just turned my "overspeed" indicator OFF.

Here are the instructions:
1.) Press the "mode" button until the overspeed indicator is visible in the left gauge.
2.) Hold down "Set" for a few seconds.
3.) The system will beep and then turn off the overspeed.

:cheers


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

GTOfreak said:


> :confused DDL? All I found was what looked like the amp on the driver side of the trunk. I fished around with my fingers, as it wasnt very accessible, and felt a little knob, that i turned clockwise all the way. Is that the gain switch? I can't say I noticed any difference in stereo performance.


DDL is a feature you can switch off on the stereo itself. Try it out. Made a world of difference to me.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I've had my 06 now for about four weeks, and I found out the "skip second and third light", which comes on when you are in first at around 2100-2400 rpm's, is not really a problem. All you do is just rev it up past that range to around 2800 or more while your in first, and the skip light goes out. I think it shifts more smoothly when you wind it up like that anyway. And its alot of fun + great sounding!
Yes, my manual shifting super powers are increasing, it will soon be feeding time.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GTOfreak said:


> :confused DDL? All I found was what looked like the amp on the driver side of the trunk. I fished around with my fingers, as it wasnt very accessible, and felt a little knob, that i turned clockwise all the way. Is that the gain switch? I can't say I noticed any difference in stereo performance.


OK...maybe I'm a dumbass or gullable...lord knows I deserve it after sending helicopter mechanics to the supply room to get "100 yards of flight line" or a 5 gallon bucket of "rotor wash".

I just pulled everything I could out of the trunk on the driver's side and didn't see sqat that resembled any electronic component to adjust the gain. I did see the wheel well, gas tank, and what looked to be a vent in the left quarter panel, but no stereo equipment. I was, however, able to locate the DDL and speed compensation on the menu.

IMHO, the stereo f****ng sucks. I guess I shouldn't bitch too much about it though...I drove the car a couple weeks before I even turned it on :willy: The best sound in that car is the one I hear when I mash the trottle. I can still see a new sound system in this thing as soon as I can afford it.

So someone please clue me in on this amp thing. At least it wasn't for nothing...I found a 12-13 MM self-locking nut laying back there. That was a rattle waiting to happen.

Gerry


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

When you open your trunk look to the left and peel back the lining and it should be right behind a metal plate. Oh by the way I am studying to be an aircraft mechanic and my teacher said he purposely took an 8 hour shift looking for the prop wash.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I always understood it to be on the passenger side rather than driver. But since mine isn't even delivered yet from Aussie, I'll plead ignorance.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

Here are instructions with Pictures on where it's located.

Also you don't really have to remove the amp just stick your arm in where you see the wires run in behind where the amp is mounted and feel around for the knob for the gain and just turn it.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Does anybody know if it will be the same setup for the 04? Just thought I would ask before I go ripping the trunk apart... Any other LS1 guys try this yet? I turned the DDL off a long time time ago, so is this going to make a noticable difference in my stereo's performance/sound?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

you don't have to remove anything in the trunk....just slide you hand between the liner and the quarter panel on the drivers side and you will find the amp,have the radio on when you do then so you will know if your turning the gain in the right direction


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

V8 GOAT said:


> Does anybody know if it will be the same setup for the 04? Just thought I would ask before I go ripping the trunk apart... Any other LS1 guys try this yet? I turned the DDS off a long time time ago, so is this going to make a noticable difference in my stereo's performance/sound?


I'm with you...I pulled the bottom trunk liner out entirely, and pulled back the left felt and the forward felt on the left side, and I didn't see anything with wires attached to it except a vent (left quarter panel), and a the left speaker...mounted just above the gas tank. I don't want to start pulling apart those little plastic thnings because I know they will break and I'll have to spend $50 at the dealer for new ones.

So where is this thing in relation to the gas tank?

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> you don't have to remove anything in the trunk....just slide you hand between the liner and the quarter panel on the drivers side and you will find the amp,have the radio on when you do then so you will know if your turning the gain in the right direction


Found it! Thanks...I was looking too far forward.

I'll post a picture later to show everyone where it is.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

socal gto said:


> When you open your trunk look to the left and peel back the lining and it should be right behind a metal plate. Oh by the way I am studying to be an aircraft mechanic and my teacher said he purposely took an 8 hour shift looking for the prop wash.


Good luck with that...the Powerplant written was the most difficult exam I've ever taken in my life. Heck, after having that much of a problem locating the amp, maybe it's a good thing I don't turn wrenches on aircraft anymore :willy: 

And to the others that asked, yes, it does make a noticable difference. The knob is flat and on the forward side of the box.

Gerry


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

*ddl mode*

Ok how do you turn off the ddl again????I've only had my 05 for a week I'm glad you guys are here!!!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Here's where to find the amp on an '06. You will have to reach around on the outboard side (against the fender) and feel for the front of the amp. The knob feels a bit flat. If you have the stereo on like the others said, you will be able to tell which way to turn it, but you would need to turn the top of the knob to the outboard side. You can also see my first mod...the non-skid pad in the trunk was about $12 at K-Mart. Put a 12-pack of long-neck Buds in the trunk and try to drive home. You'll see why I got it :cheers 










Here, you can see the aft portion of the amp...nice to know there's a 10 amp fuse back there too. It could save someone a trip to the dealer for something small. Hell, I doubt most dealers even know the amp is back there.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

fenderbirdbass said:


> Ok how do you turn off the ddl again????I've only had my 05 for a week I'm glad you guys are here!!!


Turn the ignition completely off. Hold down the "MODE" button on the dash, and turn the key on. It will display something that says to hit the up or down arrow to enter setup. I think you have to do that in a certain amount of time, but I might be wrong on that.

Anyway, just follow the instructions on the dispaly after that. You will see all kinds of stuff you can set. I also turned off the "Speed Dependent Volume" control. I think I can control the volume myself  

Peace & Justice,
Gerry


----------



## Toro Toro (Oct 30, 2005)

Dont forget the 5 yards of flight line to tie down the rotors in the wind.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Toro Toro said:


> Dont forget the 5 yards of flight line to tie down the rotors in the wind.


He he...tying the blades down on a Cobra was a pain in the rectum. Here's a pic of one of mine firing up. This was the morning of the day when we shot down the Libyan Migs. We got word of it while in "the field" in Germany. Our field training was cancelled.










And here's my unit...the best trained / reaady-to-fight unit I served with in my 10 years in the Army. N Troop, 4/2 Armored Cavalry. I'm kneeling in camo the fathest on the right...and behind me in a flight suit is my #1 mechanic, SGT Holcomb.










Gerry


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

GOATGIRL said:


> That's okay...do you know that your amp can be increased from the factory setting? The factory only has it set at 50% of it's true power....turn that joker up and it will improve the sound of your system!



Really? I'll be right back, going to find that little bugger.




Ok, it took about 10 of pulling of the panals in the trunk before I found some wires that looked out of place. Sure enough there sat the amp. Felt around and found a knob and whammo, better sound with the turn of it. I hope it won't be a problem now that I turned it all the way up.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

PC4STOP said:


> Really? I'll be right back, going to find that little bugger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had no problems with mine and it's been "readjusted" for about a year or so now. I do agree that it sounds better turned up.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> He he...tying the blades down on a Cobra was a pain in the rectum. Here's a pic of one of mine firing up. This was the morning of the day when we shot down the Libyan Migs. We got word of it while in "the field" in Germany. Our field training was cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, you actually flew the Cobra? You're an officer? My brother is in the army and works on the Chinook helos. I was in the Navy, just got out. Saw lots of Cobra helos on my ship. Awesome bird!!


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

turned up the gain on mine and turned off the distortion...sounds MUCH better...thanks! arty: 
Bill


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

teamgs said:


> Probably another obvious one, but it took me a month to figure out that, when in CD mode, if you hold down one of the << or >> keys on the wheel for about 2 seconds, you will switch CD's. I guess I should RTFM!
> 
> Gary


Damn, I didn't know that, I'll remember that one from now on.


----------

